# Acne on my back....ahhhhh!!



## alyt6 (Oct 1, 2005)

Can someone please tell me what to do about acne on my back. At times it is so clear and then I break out for some reason. I can't stand it. I haven't tried anything for acne on your body because I don't know what works. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Cirean (Oct 1, 2005)

PMS and hair conditioner give me acne on my shoulders. Nothing I can do about the PMS but I always wash my back/shoulders after I've rinsed the conditioner out.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* PMS and hair conditioner give me acne on my shoulders. Nothing I can do about the PMS but I always wash my back/shoulders after I've rinsed the conditioner out. I agree with cirean, I wash my back after I've rinsed off my conditioner as well! A few times a week I also use exfoliation mits and gently exfoliate the upper back and shoulders to get rid of surface bacteria as well.


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2005)

sometimes I get them, but I think its the MASSIVE testosterone rolling thru my veins


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* sometimes I get them, but I think its the MASSIVE testosterone rolling thru my veins LOL yes that must be it!


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi! I know that Clinique makes a medicated body spray for Acne. Benefit also makes an amazing salicylic acid scrub called Bionic Blast. I think either of them are worth trying out. Body Breakouts are sooo frustrating!


----------



## Liz (Oct 1, 2005)

proactiv makes a body wash, but i've never tried it.

you might want to get one of those exfoliating towel things. you can get them at target or something. that way you can scrub your back better.


----------



## alyt6 (Oct 1, 2005)

Thank you all very much. And Tony, yes it must be that MASSIVE testosterone running through your veins hahaha! (That was cute.)

I always wash my face and body before I wash my hair so I am definately going to make sure I scrub my back after I condition.

Thank you,:icon_love


----------



## Pauline (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi alyt6, if you could ask someone to help give you a few treatments on your back. I use Australian Bodycare products to wash and exfolaite and then apply a medicated face mask or AB body lotion which is medicated becuase of the t trea oil. Sometimes giving your back some tender loving care and a few treatments can help.ABC are brill for acne.


----------



## essentialskin (Oct 3, 2005)

I have 2 suggestions that might help:

1. Get a microfiber towel instead of a wash cloth. The microfiber towels are great for properly exfoliating your body. This will really deep cleanse your skin and remove dead skin cells.

2. Use a body wash with salicylic acid.

and/or

use a glycolic acid with salicylic acid toner on your back or on acne prone areas..around 8 or 10% glycolic acid. This will help clear pores beneath and on the skins surface.


----------



## jennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

A long time ago I bought Benefit's Bionic Blast (a medicated scrub) to wash my back and chest after I had a kickboxing and yoga class. I like it a lot actually, even though it's pricey. But a little goes a long way. I would also reccomend, as you probably know this, washing your back **after** you shampoo and condition. One last thing, I strongly reccomend a bha from Paula's Choice. YOu can choose from 1%-2% and also from a gel, lotion, to liquid. For your back I would think it could tolerate the 2% liquid. I really think this would help because it would exfoliate and penetate. HOpe I helped. The link to paula's choice is www.cosmeticcop.com


----------



## jujubee (Oct 3, 2005)

When choosing shampoo, you need to avoid lanolin and look for silicone (any substance in the in suffix "one"). Silocone does not clog pores.


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't know if u have this in the states but its called St. Luke's Prickly Heat Powder. It a very cooling powder that when u apply on your body, u can feel this very cooling sensation. I use it when I have back acne. Juz powder after shower. When used daily, u should see an improvement in a couple of weeks. Ingredients are: Boric acig, menthol, calamine, purfume compound &amp; talcum.


----------



## tsims (Oct 6, 2005)

i had a horrible back break out after thyroid surgery i think the reason why was because to cover the scar i found i had to wear a tank top type shirt , under my regular shirts (only thing that went up high enough to cover it) it was hot and i think my back could not breathe and with all the sweating cause of the heat. anyway it was horrible.

i bought this stuff called capsiderm, it is a wash and it is all natural, it not only kept me form getting anymore cyst type acne on face it has cured all my back acne and even the smaller acne on face is getting lots better.

just google capsiderm and you should find it, they make sinus spray too,

i think they will send you a free sample too if you ask.

ts


----------



## alyt6 (Nov 18, 2005)

Well I took everyones advise and I started washing my back after I conditioned. I started to use body shops tea tree foaming cleanser on my back and I now have no more acne on my back. Thank you all very much!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *essentialskin* I have 2 suggestions that might help:
1. Get a microfiber towel instead of a wash cloth. The microfiber towels are great for properly exfoliating your body. This will really deep cleanse your skin and remove dead skin cells.

2. Use a body wash with salicylic acid.

and/or

use a glycolic acid with salicylic acid toner on your back or on acne prone areas..around 8 or 10% glycolic acid. This will help clear pores beneath and on the skins surface.

I just wanted to add in that I started using 10% glycolic toner on my back about 2 months ago. I put it on a cotton ball and apply it all over my upper back every morning after bathing-- my back is totally clear now!! I didn't know you could use it on your body and I tried it to experiement and it actually worked! I recommend trying it


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 21, 2005)

My friend's dermatologist recommends antibacterial soap to clear up back acne.


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 21, 2005)

Quite honestly I use Neutrogena's acne body wash and it works perfect! After Accutane, I occasionally would get TEENY little bumps on my chest or shoulders and this stuff knocks it right out of my system...

Also make sure to always wash your body AFTER you shampoo and condition your hair... I make sure to scrub extra hard at the back of my neck and shoulders to get that stubborn conditioner off!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 12, 2006)

Ugh- i have no idea why this is happening lately. For the past month or so I've been getting REALLY BAD breakouts on my chest. I havent changed soaps or routines for anything so I don't know what it could be. I have been under some stress lately but I dont know if that could be the cause. What can I use to get rid of this? The same stuff I use to control breakouts on my face or is the skin on the body different?

Help!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 12, 2006)

I used to have a HUGE problem with chest breakouts in highschool! I've always wondered what causes them, as well. It only happens to me once in a blue moon now though.

Sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 12, 2006)

i had this problem at one point.. then it just suddenly stoped. it could very well have something to do with stress but, i'm not sure. sorry...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 12, 2006)

I used to break out alot on my chest and upper back, too. I never understood what caused it and it was frustrating. The only thing that seemed to control mine was tanning. I would try Kim's ACV suggestion and you might also want to try some tea tree oil, as well.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 12, 2006)

I have had this problem as well, and it's and on and off problem, but recently I went to the derm and she sells this wash that's suppose to be benzoyl peroxide with aloe vera, and you use it on your body with and exfoliating cloth.....well so far it's been working great. But as far as what exactly causes it I am not sure. However, I do recall the derm told me the reason I was breaking out on my chest and back was because of my hormones. So she recommended Yasmin(birth control) to regulate my hormones. HTH


----------



## missprissy82 (Mar 12, 2006)

I dont doubt at all that avc works, but if youd rather do it the good old fashioned drug store way, I suggest neutrogena body clear body scrub, body clear body wash, or even clean and clear acne body wash, and otc chemical exfoliant called lac hydrin. I have very sensitive/acne prone skin.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lglala84* I have had this problem as well, and it's and on and off problem, but recently I went to the derm and she sells this wash that's suppose to be benzoyl peroxide with aloe vera, and you use it on your body with and exfoliating cloth.....well so far it's been working great. But as far as what exactly causes it I am not sure. However, I do recall the derm told me the reason I was breaking out on my chest and back was because of my hormones. So she recommended Yasmin(birth control) to regulate my hormones. HTH

You know, now that I think about it, my back, chest, and face cleared up after being on birth control so it must be a hormone related thing.
Are you on birthcontrol, Ali?


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 12, 2006)

Before I went to the derm Noxema was helping controll mines. I would just put it on my back brush and clean. Noxema helped my chest a lot, just not as good on my back.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 12, 2006)

i use Neutragena Rapid Clear face wash for my body acne. ive used it for about 2 years, and it seriously works wonders! i also use a higher thing of bp% on my body too. it helps when the stuff is way too harsh for your face but works awsome for your body.


----------



## ClassicGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

I've always had a problem with this and Neutrogena body clear body wash works really good to keep it under control.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

I began using Neutrogena Body Clear Body Scrub not too long ago, due to a few sudden spots on my shoulders, and it cleared them right up. My skin is hyper sensitive, and I haven't experienced any adverse side effects. However, I do not care for the scent, at all.


----------



## Saints (Mar 12, 2006)

I have these too. I once was on a pill called Diane Mite to help get rid of them, but then I changed to Yasmin which isn't always strong enough to kill them. So I use Differin gel now and then


----------



## Zoey (Mar 12, 2006)

I only have the problem when I moisturize the area too much,especially in summer I have to avoid putting body lotions on my chest.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 12, 2006)

ugh i kinda get spots on the top of my back and i hate it because even though they arent like real horrible spots im left with marks, i always thought it was from my hair


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 12, 2006)

ive heard that conditioner can cause body breakouts, so make sure that you condition before you wash your body, or wash it again after. also, it could be something you ate or wearing dirty clothing or sleeping in unclean bedhseets. could be hormones too.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 12, 2006)

I used to have breakouts on my chest, and I found that skin to be much drier than my oily face so I always went very light on the acne products on my chest. (I also used to get acne on my shoulders and upper back during the summer, yuck, I felt like a boy with body acne like that!



Fortunately I grew out of that!)

Cottoncandy is right that hair conditioner can clog your pores. My dermatologist said I should always apply conditioner on the ends of my hair (not the roots) so that no conditioner would get on my face when I rinsed my hair. (Plus, applying conditioner on your roots just weighs down your hair anyway!) Oils can also build up on your bedsheets, which is why ideally you should change your pillowcase daily....


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 13, 2006)

i used to get breakouts on my back/chest when i was younger--clinique makes a really good acne body spray product (the only thing i actually like from clinique...but thats another thread)--it's not too expensive if i remember correctly.

hope this helps


----------



## kal0824 (May 16, 2006)

What is a good product for oily skin on chest and upper back?? Mine are very oily and I get pimples if I dont clean them like 3 times a day!!


----------



## LVA (May 16, 2006)

i think some1 on this board said they liked Nature's cure pills for body acne . have u checked the review forum ?

I personally don't realli think the pills work. I used to have realli bad acne on my back and now they are all gone ... guess u just have to give it time. drink lotsa water... ummm .... i don't realli eat veri healthy, . so yah ... maybe give it time .. and it should go away ... *unlike face acne X_X ......

.. if not ... u could always ask your doctor -_^

edit: sorri if i'm not much help ... but i promise u ... i had the worse case of body acne .. . and i absolutely adore tanks and spagetti straps .... and i couldn't wear them .... actually ... .i think my body is clear now cuz i stopped scratching LoL .... i onli drink like 3 glasses o water a day ...


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 16, 2006)

i had this problem for a long time. so when i take a shower i use Neutragena Oil Control Foaming Cleanser. trust me, ive been using this stuff for years on my back and chest and i barely break out anymore there (too harsh for my face, but works super well on my body).


----------



## Marisol (May 16, 2006)

Here are some threads that will give you some suggestions.

Acne on my back....ahhhhh!!

Back Acne and soon to be chest acne...


----------



## Leony (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for pointing out the links Mar!


----------



## michal_cohen (May 16, 2006)

i have the perfect product(you can buy it every where)

its calld calmine lotion you put it on a cotton ball and then on your body

its good to put it befor you sleep and you dont need to wash it the next day it desapire and you can put it even a few times a day

i recomend it with all my heart

i always got one in my closet(it cost something like 2-3 dollar)


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 16, 2006)

I _used_ to have acne on my back and chest too, and like LVA, mine cleared up too with time. I toned it down with Neutrogena Body Wash and Scrub, but still broke out somewhat. I don't get them anymore, just an occasional bump here and there...but it's definitely treatable, don't feel bad! I know it sucks not being able to wear halter tops and tanks, or at least not being comfortable with them! You could also use a spot treatment (like you would on your face) on individual pimples. I tried Nature's Cure (for both body and face) and they didn't work for me. It's an individual thing that depends on the person, so you might could try it and have GREAT results. Good Luck hun!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 16, 2006)

I dunno what products to suggest, maybe dove cleansing bar. But you could be over cleansing the area, shredding it of its oils which leads to the area being more oily.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 16, 2006)

i think there are too reasons why people get body acne. Not knowing how to wash your body properly and hormones.

If you are getting body acne, one of the first thing you should think about is do you wash and condition your hair before or after you wash your back. If you're washing your body before rinsing the conditioner out of your hair that could be causing your problem. I wash with a moisturizing body wash before I condition. Then afterwards I use an anti-bacterial soap on my face, back, and chest followed by usng neutrogena body scrubs (i use a different loofah for my body wash and anti bacterial soap, and use my hands to use the body scrub).

A lot of body acne tends to be hormonal. One of the only things that worked for me was going on the birth control pill diane35 or dianette.


----------



## eightthirty (May 16, 2006)

I use Nature's Cure Spray and it works like a charm. I've always broken out on my back, but not horribly. This keeps it under control and it's very inexpensive.


----------



## Lia (May 16, 2006)

Do you put a lot of cream or oil on your hair and use it down? Those can be the cause of the acne.


----------



## Sophia (May 16, 2006)

I have the same problem on my back and I don't know what to do, but that's because I always forget to buy something for that! he he! I would trust Avene or Neutrogena they have some good showers for sensitive or acne skins! In fact I'm going to try wash my back with my Avene facial cleanser, this cleanser dissapeared my acne so maybe it will do the same on my back!


----------



## LVA (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I use Nature's Cure Spray and it works like a charm. I've always broken out on my back, but not horribly. This keeps it under control and it's very inexpensive. o ... i never heard of the spray

Originally Posted by *kam_621* I _used_ to have acne on my back and chest too, and like LVA, mine cleared up too with time. I toned it down with Neutrogena Body Wash and Scrub, but still broke out somewhat. I don't get them anymore, just an occasional bump here and there...but it's definitely treatable, don't feel bad! I know it sucks not being able to wear halter tops and tanks, or at least not being comfortable with them! You could also use a spot treatment (like you would on your face) on individual pimples. I tried Nature's Cure (for both body and face) and they didn't work for me. It's an individual thing that depends on the person, so you might could try it and have GREAT results. Good Luck hun!




great answer


----------



## Pauline (May 16, 2006)

Austrailian Bodycare products are excellent for ance prone skin and they have a bodywash which can be used on the face and body.It contains a high grade t tree oil and it smells clean and fresh.They also have another product called Ketsugo gel to treat acne,i think it is sprayed onto the area.You can purchase them on QVC.The products are also used in Salon's after waxing etc. AB's products are excellent.


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 17, 2006)

I also wanted to add that you can get a long bristled brush made for the body (or one that you use for dishwashing, where you feel the tube and it dispenses at the sponge). They make it easier to reach your back and I remember buying one of those and cleansing. It helped.


----------



## MissMissy (May 17, 2006)

i get acne on my chest. I think it is from the sweat. I have to cleanit as well, alot before the oil is set in to my skin or i will have little zits everywhere


----------



## Saints (May 17, 2006)

I have this problem too. I use Differin gel to fix it


----------



## Aquilah (May 18, 2006)

mark (by Avon) actually has a product called Bacne Acne Treatment which is supposed to help with back breakouts. It's an invisible spray with salicylic acid ($7 for 4 fl. oz). The also have Chest and Body Acne Treatment ($7 for 2 fl. oz) which is a lightweight solution you dab onto the chest and neck areas, and it also has salicylic acid.


----------



## Jennifer (May 21, 2006)

make sure you cleanse your body after you shampoo/condition!!


----------



## tin2s_1002 (Sep 4, 2006)

hey guys,

maybe you can recommend anything to apply for pimples on back and on the chest. I dont get pimples on my face but i usually get some on my chest and on my back. i have a wedding to attend to on december and i plan to wear a dress with a low cut on the back. I want it to look flawless or atleast without marks on it.

thanks


----------



## so-char (Sep 4, 2006)

When I was first put on my pill, Marvelon, the doctor said it clears spots on the back and chest if I get them. You could try going on that for a while, well consulting the doctor first of course, I think it can be due to some sort of hormone imbalance, but I am no expert so I would go and see a doctor if I were you ! hope it gets sorted !


----------



## tin2s_1002 (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks. maybe i'll go see a dermatologist and ask about it

i saw a mario badescu "o" cream for back and chest. haven't tried it yet. maybe anyone knows about this product and have tried it. pls let me know if it works.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 4, 2006)

i use this neutragena rapid clear foaming face wash on the areas of my body that break out. it works so well, i barely break out on my back and everything for the past few years since ive been using it. its too harsh for my face, but works great on my body!


----------



## ivette (Sep 4, 2006)

i would make an appt with a dermatologist


----------



## pcha72 (Sep 4, 2006)

I used to get back acne, so I used a benzoyle peroxide cream (sp?) and it didn't seem to improve. However, when I left it alone and did nothing (besides wash it with regular bar soap) the acne went away. Weird, but it worked for me!


----------



## foxy2006 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have had great success with Clinique's Back and Chest Spray, it's in a green bottle and is around Â£13. It's so easy to apply just spray anywhere and doesn't smell too terrible. It should work within 2 weeks clearing you up with an active ingredients of Salicylic Acid, though it's not irritating. Hope it works. Lee.


----------



## tin2s_1002 (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks guys. maybe i'll try one product after the other and see what works for me. will let you know about the results


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 4, 2006)

I hope you find something that works for you


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 5, 2006)

i used to have that problem. first, make sure you wash your chest and back _after_ you rinse out all hair products. invest in a long body brush so it will be easy for you to scrub your back. i like neutrogena's body clear body scrub. nature's cure also has a body spray for back acne. you may want to apply a spot treatment to individual pimples as well. hope it clears up before the event! if not, you can always go to the derm for a quick fix!


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 5, 2006)

I use AcneFree to cure pimples on my back, but I don't know if you can get it there.


----------



## han (Jan 8, 2007)

i dont know what you should do, maybe one of the other girls can help so i will post to bump the thread..


----------



## vompy (Jan 8, 2007)

yes, I am in the same spot you are.. I would like to know also


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 8, 2007)

I would think that a wash that contains acne medication would only leave a trace of the medication on your skin - the majority being washed away.

I would treat body acne the same as facial acne - wash with a gentle cleanser and apply a topical medication twice daily.

I don't know if exfoliating or using a toner helps body acne.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 8, 2007)

i had the same problem for years, then i started using this neutrogena rapid clear face wash on my body and since then (like 3 years ago) i barely get any body breakouts.

you also might wanna try a spot treatment on the zits on your chest too.


----------



## LVA (Jan 8, 2007)

I've had realli bad body acne growing up ... I tried everything and it wouldn't go away .... then i guess w/time .... It just went away by itself. My twin bro still has body acne though ... i dunno why his didn't go away like mine did.

Maybe changing your diet might help ...I never knew this , but i read an article Lisa posted on MuT recently and apparently fried foods can make ance worse ...


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi,

I also use to suffer with body acne. But as I got older, it stopped.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 8, 2007)

im still having it till now..every day ill be getting them.My backs are spotty n uneven (i can't wear any low cut topz coz of tiz....)My chest trailing down to my belly oso have excluded boob part.I wonder if i ever get intimate wt my future hubby, wat wud he tinks seing my dry-sensitive spotty body of mine..


----------



## ahyee (Jan 8, 2007)

Well my bf's back is pretty much disgusting. He has bad back acne.

I find that I get chest spots when I run. Or I find that with weight loss it also increases my chances of getting chest spots. Apart form that I dont really get any spots.

There are a genetic factor that predisposes you to spots. My bf's sister also has spots on her back


----------



## Leony (Jan 9, 2007)

Try Dr. Bronner - Castile Soap Tea Tree oil.

Edit:

Forgot to post this links:

*https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...you-33585.html*

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...uts-22723.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hhh-11911.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ack-35996.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...cne-27898.html


----------



## hunniebk17 (Jan 13, 2007)

Ive been using Nuetrogena Body Clear Body Wash for about 3 months now. First I use a regular body soap or cleanser then I use this. I then use Olay Moisturinse In Shower Body Lotion. It works great at clearing and preventing acne for me. Im on my third bottle.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 13, 2007)

If you exercise, then that could be why you are getting body acne, especially if you are sweating. What i would recommend is wearing proper clothing while exercising (i believe cotton is good....breathable material). And as soon as you come home, jump in the shower and use a bodywash with acne medication (neutrogena has one, i believe clean and clear has one). Also, make sure you dont use the same exercising clothes if they havent been washed. Maybe the reminents(sp?) of the sweat if making your body acne act up (unless you dont use the same clothes without washing, then just ignore the last statement).

HTH


----------



## Harlot (Jan 14, 2007)

Im starting to have the same problem again. Ive used the Nuetrogena one that was mentioned here by some folks and I like it. It took a while for it to work but the effects are long lasting. I have to buy it again since Im breaking out after several months of not using it.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 14, 2007)

Definitely don't wear any manmade materials because it's harder to breathe in for your skin. Use a topical treatment like you would for your face.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 14, 2007)

Ditto to all the above. Use a body wash with salicylic acid, and if you have trouble reaching your back with cleanser, that could contribute to a buildup of dead skin and sebum. Use a back brush to exfoliate.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 14, 2007)

I forgot to add not to use a loofah because they're full of bacteria and too harsh.


----------



## Solimar (Jan 14, 2007)

Try using an anti-dandruff shampoo where the breakouts are. It's weird, but it should help.


----------



## Miss World (Jan 14, 2007)

Have you tried Cyteal?

sub

I usually use it for my body all the time, I love it as since I started using it my skin cleared up almost completely!


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 14, 2007)

Maybe ill try neutrogena body wash.


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 14, 2007)

ive been getting lots on my back n chest recently. i dont really know why. on summertime i dont get them. i wonder if its becuz my skin gets too dry on wintertime but when i put lotion on my back, i breakout more.


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif make sure you cleanse your body after you shampoo/condition!! it sucks that ive never heard of this before. now i have scars on my back


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 14, 2007)

do u know how to get rid of acne scars on the back? or at least lighten them?


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 15, 2007)

I cant use lotion on my chest at all or I will break out. Maybe a mild facial lotion, but Ive been too scared to try because the skin is so delicate there. I agree with those above about making sure you are exfoliating lightly in your shower and keeping conditioner or other hair treatments off the area.


----------

